# Adding roller bearings to an atlas 10/12” compound.



## CharlieW

Nicely documented write up, Jim.  Thank you for posting it.

Charlie


----------



## joesmith

Nice work.  I think that would be nice improvement to my Atlas I am building up.

Joe smith


----------



## duckman

What a lot of people don't know is a 3 piece thrust bearing has a lot dimensions there are 2 Ods and 2 IDs, the larger od has a larger id, that is the stationary race, the smaller id fits the shaft. I have repaired or replaced a lot of bearings that were installed incorrectly.


----------



## Uncle Buck

Very nice write up and I can see where this would be a huge benefit to an Atlas lathe for sure. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## HMF

Jim, thanks for yet another great writeup, wich I promoted to an article and placed in the Lathes section of the Home Page (Articles).

Nelson


----------



## SamIAm

Jim,
Nice write up. Ill be starting on this mod for my setup asap. my hand cranks are suffering. 
Ill be doing both the compound and cross. 
Thanks again for the killer post/ write up!
Sam


----------



## SamIAm

All, 
I just completed my thrust bearing mod . I pretty much followed Jim b's plan. His method proved to be pretty much spot on.
What I didnt know was what to expect on the lower unit. so here is my take. few pics posted here but most are linked on my 
personal site. for more detail.
Also, the drawing I provided is in Visio format. I think I can save it as a dxf file too.
 Fwiw. I posted this as jut another persons view/solution of the same problem. I hope it helps you if you endeavor to do the same.
But once again big PROP'S to Jim B... as the original poster. 

level of difficulty? I give it a 4 on the 10 scale. 
And, Im no machinist. In fact I bet I have less than 10 hrs behind a lathe.
now the drill press? thats another story..

Site and all the pics are here (more detail)

But, I posted a few pics below.

Spec sheet (below) (Download it here)



compound assembly



cross slide assembly



The part that needs to be shortened.



The part that needs to be ground



The nut that needs to be thinned.



The dials that need to be bored on both sides.



Front side                   Back side

Best of luck 

Sam


----------

